# Magical dresses @ Ables



## micchan (Apr 24, 2020)

Ables on my island has magical dresses in stock. Tips appreciated, but not required^^

[Edit]: I’ve closed, but if there’s any more interest, just send me a DM and I’ll open for you


----------

